# Was prescribed Dicetel today.



## Mike_44 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi I was just prescribed Dicetel today. 50 mg, three times a day. It is supposed to relieve my intestinal pain and diarrhea.

Has anyone had any experiences with this drug?

How long would it usually take to work.

I think it may only be available in Canada.


----------



## Emilyy (Feb 19, 2011)

I used to take this and it worked for me for a little while. I found when I first started taking it I was constipated the first couple days as my body adjusted but then it passed. So it started having an effect on my gut almost immediately.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I took it for a short while. I felt like my gut was more relaxed but I still had bouts of diarrhea so I didn't feel was effective enough though. I want to try it again though. I don't think I took it long enough to truly know the difference. I do remember my gut feeling relaxed, less crampy though.


----------

